# ski advice



## brooks8970 (Jun 5, 2005)

I need a FAT and only FAT pair of skis to mount my freeride AT bindings on. Ive lost touch with the ski equipment in recent years. I want fat and pretty stiff too. Any advice would be appreciated. How about the Karhu Jaks?


----------



## sgbass (Apr 14, 2005)

If you want stiff, you might find the Jaks to be a bit floppy. I'd check out the Goode Carbon 116 (http://www.goode.com/skisallmtn.htm#c116). It's stiff and super light for skinning. The Black Diamond Verdict is torsionally stiff and for a fat ski, quite stiff in the longitudinal range (http://www.bdel.com/gear/verdict.php.)


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

What about maybe an alpine ski?


----------



## powderhound (Nov 26, 2005)

check out volkl gotamas - 04/05 model are stiffer than this years, volkl sanouk, atomic big daddy, fischer big stix 106, any db or dp ski, the goodes recommended in a previous post..etc

basically your choices depend on how fat you mean by fat and how stiff you mean by stiff. most powder only skis today are tending to be on thesofter side because stiffness is not such a big issue in bottomless snow, unless you will be skiing exclusively big, fast lines...

lots of good resources on the gear swap forum here and on ebay...


----------



## 5.13cSickbirdMalamuteTele (Nov 21, 2005)

And don't forget the G3 Reverends. I skied on those last spring and found them to be relatively stiff, floaty, and incredibly easy to throw around in tight spaces.

Plus, they've got the coolest graphic of any ski on the market. I just hope the photo subject is getting royalties!

SKIING mag's backcountry gear guide (December issue) has some helpful opinions and recommendations.


----------



## brooks8970 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot. Ill check out some of the boards mentioned.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I would recomend looking at the Atomic Janak they are fat stiff, and light.

I second the reverend, mine should be here at the end of the week. Although I didn't consider them very stiff.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

I picked up a pair of 185 Rossi Sickbird's and mounted them with AT bindings.They're pretty stiff for a tele ski and at $500 the price seemed reasonable. 128-98-112 dimensions. Fat underfoot, good amount of side cut, good for variable snow conditions They might be a touch heavy, but worth the trade off. I've been skiing on Workstinx but sometimes they just weren't enough ski.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

If you look around you can probably find the Rossi T4 for under $300. I ski them on tele, and bought another pair for $230 to mount AT bindings. It's another fatty on the stiffer end that performs well in all conditions, including hardpack. 

As for the Jaks- they're a big ski, but I've heard a lot of folks say that they are a little on the soft side and they get squirrelly in variable conditions- great for tele in powder, but probably not best for AT.


----------

